# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  langostinos

## anaisabel chirinos

A quien corresponda:
estoy buscando informacion sobre la crianza del langostino en forma artesanal , asi como el contacto con algun proveedor que me pueda vender las post larvas para iniciar la crianza.... gracias por sus respuestas(les agradeceria enviarme alguna informacion al correo anaichirinos@yahoo.es)Temas similares: Artículo: España es el principal destino de langostinos peruanos con el 65% del total en primer bimestre Artículo: Trucha, tilapia y langostinos serán productos acuícolas de mayor producción en 2010 Granja de langostinos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> A quien corresponda:
> estoy buscando informacion sobre la crianza del langostino en forma artesanal , asi como el contacto con algun proveedor que me pueda vender las post larvas para iniciar la crianza.... gracias por sus respuestas(les agradeceria enviarme alguna informacion al correo anaichirinos@yahoo.es)

 Hola anaisabel: 
Es una lástima que no te pueda ayudar como quisiera, porque no soy ni agricultor, ni acuicultor; pero te doy el dato de una empresa importante que se dedica a la crianza de langostinos en el Perú: ECOACUÍCOLA (www.ecosac.com.pe). Tal vez puedas comunicarte con ellos para ver el tema del proveedor de larvas para iniciar tu proyecto. 
Lo otro que me gustaría pedirte es que le hagas un seguimiento a tu proyecto aquí en AgroFórum.pe. Es decir, sería bueno para el foro -y espero y supongo que también para ti- que nos expliques y muestres cómo has implementado tu proyecto de crianza de langostinos, para ver si puedes recibir sugerencias para ayudarte a mejorar, o para corregir algunos problemas que se te presenten en el camino. 
Como te digo, es una lástima que el tema de la acuicultura esté tan poco desarrollado en el foro -y creo que tambien a nivel nacional- por lo que podría ser un buen punto de partida ver lo que hiciste con tu proyecto. Así, otros interesados podrán tener tu trabajo como referencia para desarrollar algún proyecto parecido. 
Bueno anaisabel, espero que ese pequeño dato te ayude en algo, y no dejes de compartir con nosotros los avances de tu proyecto por favor, para que todos podamos aprender de tu trabajo. Cuando sepa o encuentre alguna información útil para ti, la publico en este tema. 
Saludos y gracias por utilizar AgroFórum.pe 
PD: Te dejo el enlace a una noticia que debería ser de tu interés https://www.agroforum.pe/content.php...rollo-Acu-cola

----------


## anaisabel chirinos

Estimados señores agroforum: 
Muchas gracias por el dato,sobre los langostinos, y tienen razon no hay mucha informacion sobre este tema y sobre todo en la venta de las larvas. Con la pagina web q me han proporcionado, me pondre en contacto con el area de acuicultura para ver las posibilidad de que puedan venderme las pre larvas... ojala tenga suerte. 
Att.
Anaisabel   *De:* Foros AgroFórum.pe <bcilloniz@agroforum.pe> *Para:* anaichirinos@yahoo.es *Enviado:* lun,15 febrero, 2010 16:43 *Asunto:* Respuesta al tema 'langostinos' 
Hola anaisabel chirinos, 
bcilloniz Acaba de responder a un tema del cual estás suscrito titulado - langostinos - en el foro Acuicultura foro en AgroFórum.pe. 
Este tema está localizado en: https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....s&goto=newpost 
Aquí está el mensaje que acaba de ser creado:

----------


## juancito visconde

_Hola_ no se nada de acuicultura pero a lo mejor te sirve de algo, hace unos años unos tios mios compraban larvas en tumbes para revenderlo en ecuador a unos criaderos puedes preguntar x ay suerte.

----------


## Ines cabañas

Porque no te contactas con la Facultad de Pesqueria de la UNALM

----------


## GHINO CASTILLO

HOLA, HE ESCUCHADO QUE LAS LARVAS PARA CRIADERO DE LANGOSTINO LAS COMPRAR EN ECUADOR, POR EL LADO DE TUMBES, SON LARVAS DE LABORATORIO QUE DAN MUY BUENOS RESULTADOS, SUERTE.

----------

